# Moroni Rock



## John S (19 Jul 2013)

A garden centre I use has a small aquatic section and I noticed today they were stocking Moroni rock. A quick google doesn't turn up much on this stuff other than pictures. I can't find anything really related to using it in an aquarium. So is it aquarium safe and has anybody used it?


----------



## sa80mark (19 Jul 2013)

Ive just done a search " moroni rock aquarium " and theres a few aquatic shops selling it, doesnt mean it is safe but id guess if there selling it,  it should be ?


----------



## Henry (20 Jul 2013)

Personally, I've found that if there's very little literature on the internet about it, chances are it isn't very good. I know this sounds like a very cynical view, but I've made a number of mistakes like this in the past, and learned from it.


----------



## John S (20 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys. I couldn't find any detailed info or images of people using it in a tank and I haven't seen it for sale in any of the LFS's I use.


----------



## John S (20 Jul 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Ive just done a search " moroni rock aquarium " and theres a few aquatic shops selling it, doesnt mean it is safe but id guess if there selling it, it should be ?


 
Mark of the places selling it do you read the prices as 0.9Kg of rock for £20+?


----------



## MirandaB (20 Jul 2013)

From what I can see from the images I googled it looks a bit like maple leaf rock but like you say there's virtually no info on it.


----------



## John S (21 Jul 2013)

OK. Got some today. It passed the vinegar test as I thought it would as other places are selling it. Will soak it for a few days and then maybe give it a go.


----------



## tim (21 Jul 2013)

It looks good let us know how it goes


----------

